
The physical Apple Card is a case of form over function - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2019/physical-apple-card-case-form-over-function
======
cageface
On another note my experience with customer service on the Apple card is
absolutely abysmal. My card was locked on Monday probably because I'm
traveling in Europe and that flagged some fraud detection algorithm. With any
of my other cards I could resolve this in minutes with a quick SMS or at worst
a phone call. Instead I'm _still_ waiting for a call back from a
representative that was promised to come no later than Wednesday.

I guess I'll add this to the growing list of recent Apple products that look
nice but are overdesigned and under engineered and functionally inferior to
the competition.

~~~
shaggyfrog
That's interesting, because last year I called up Visa to tell them I was
going to Europe, and they told me they don't need to be notified of that
anymore, and my card would work fine.

Perhaps different CC providers have different policies, or maybe this is some
Apple thing?

~~~
lowercased
10 years ago I traveled to china. 8 and 6 years ago I traveled to russia. In
all cases, I used my standard credit card for most stuff. No issues at all,
and I didn't tell the bank beforehand.

5 years ago - months after the last russia trip, I used the same card to buy a
small service from a company in sweden. I'd bought multiple times before -
same service, same company for many years - and this was... $9?

Transaction flagged - entire account frozen, without warning or notification
(no call or email or text) - marked as 'fraudulent activity'. Without telling
me what was going on, several auto payments were declined over the next few
days, and it took hours to sort everything out.

Absolutely no rhyme nor reason I can see as to how 'fraud detection' is done.

~~~
wtmt
Security policies must be changing all the time due to changes in fraud
patterns. The $9 transaction getting flagged in a different country isn’t a
surprise anymore since banks figure out that fraudsters “test” credit card
numbers with small transactions and then sell that to others (for more fraud)
or use for larger fraudulent transactions. This doesn’t explain why the same
transactions from the past weren’t taken into account, but must be related to
this fraud pattern having a higher weight in flagging transactions.

------
chipotle_coyote
I used to be a customer of Simple, which sends out white credit cards --
plastic, yes, but still white. And in a leather wallet, every one looked like
crap in weeks. In my current Tom Bihn, non-leather wallet, they... didn't get
any worse. But the reality is that white cards get crappy easily. (In fact,
the reality is probably that _all_ cards get crappy easily, but most cards
don't _show_ it as easily.)

The form of the physical Apple Card is: the form of a credit card. I would
argue that it absolutely shouldn't have been a _white_ credit card, given my
experience with Simple, but, welp. I'm not sure I'm going to be carrying the
damn thing anyway, less out of concern over its pristine Ive White Room-ness
than because it only gets me more cash back than my Discover Card does when I
pay with it electronically.

If Apple didn't publish this silly-seeming "how to take care of your Apple
Card" document, then in a month, pundits would be screaming about how the
Apple Card already showed signs of wear and tear, photos of cards showing
unremovable leather stains or blue streaks from denim or whatever, and we'd be
subject to endless bloviating about how terrible this was or was not. For
better or worse, they've opted to front-load the bloviation.

~~~
morpheuskafka
Maybe Apple Card 2.0 will have a "dark mode" version...

~~~
btgeekboy
A space grey version would be pretty slick.

~~~
kamyarg
check revolut, their metal plan has Grey metal card option.

Two major differences though:

\- monthly fee

\- it is a debit card AFAIK

~~~
blackflame7000
Pay money for someone to hold my money in exchange for a cool looking card to
access my money. Hard pass.

~~~
kamyarg
Of course it is not as simple as that, you could check the benefits you get
from (Including recently launched zero commission trading)
[https://www.revolut.com/en-US/our-pricing-plans](https://www.revolut.com/en-
US/our-pricing-plans)

Still, I would agree that the fee is not worth what you get.

~~~
vageli
> Of course it is not as simple as that, you could check the benefits you get
> from (Including recently launched zero commission trading)
> [https://www.revolut.com/en-US/our-pricing-
> plans](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/our-pricing-plans)

> Still, I would agree that the fee is not worth what you get.

When you say trading is this with regards to currency conversion?

~~~
kamyarg
No, I mean robinhood-style stock trading(Currently only some US stocks AFAIK):
[https://blog.revolut.com/trading-revolut/](https://blog.revolut.com/trading-
revolut/)

They launched it recently for EU, US and AU IIRC.

------
psychometry
>The Apple Card has been raked through the coals over this support document
because it is not recommended for use near leather (the most common material
used in wallets) or denim (one of the most common outerwear materials). Nor is
it recommended to be touching any other credit cards. Nor is it recommended to
be in a pocket or bag containing loose change, keys, or any other kind of
potentially-abrasive items.

This is some Happy Fun Ball-level absurdity
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmqeZl8OI2M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmqeZl8OI2M)).

~~~
taylorlapeyre
This is just pretty standard text for any metal credit card and is (as this
article states) mostly for aesthetic reasons. You can and should carry your
Apple Card in a normal wallet in a pair of jeans. That disclaimer stuff is
just because indigo and leather coloring bleeds, and the card is white.

~~~
traek
> This is just pretty standard text for any metal credit card

FWIW I have four different metal cards and have not received this warning with
any of them. In the case of the Apple Card, I'd say it's due more to the fact
that the card is white than that it's metal.

~~~
taylorlapeyre
Fair point, I was more talking about disclaimers about the card getting
scratched next to keys, etc.

------
fitzroy
>because the physical card does not fit my use case, I've elected to keep it
in a file cabinet.

This is exactly the intended "use case" of the card. The physical card is what
sells the Apple Card account. Look at all of the people that signed up (on HN,
no less — where everyone knows that XYZ card gives better rewards). Yes, yes
3% back at the Apple Store — it's only logical. Was everyone really itching to
make a purchase the Apple Store last week? How many people would sign up if it
was a only virtual card?

So the slick card gets people to apply on day one, then for a while, customers
carry it and show it to their friends. "Ooooh, Ahhh. Where's the number?" Then
(like a lot of metal cards) they decide it would be a lot easier to just use
Apple Pay and stash the card somewhere else.

Incidentally, mine is crammed in a leather wallet and looks the same as it did
on day one. But I would argue that the function of the physical card is just
as much to be somewhat UNdesirable for daily use as it is to be desirable to
obtain.

As for the declined charges and customer service, I imagine it's just growing
pains (iMessage to opt out of arbitration only took a minute). It does seem
like Apple should have a big button in the UI for traveling overseas.
Hopefully, they'll evolve to be like Amex and just figure it out — especially
since your phone is presumably coming along on the trip.

~~~
dave5104
> This is exactly the intended "use case" of the card.

I'd say the intended use case of the Apple Card is have people using Apple
Pay, not swiping/inserting the physical card. I'd bet putting it away in a
filing cabinet is exactly what Apple was hoping most would do.

------
mathieuh
This whole thing reminds me of American Psycho, people comparing how their
credit cards look, kind of strange to me but I realise I must be in the
minority if Apple think it’s a good idea.

~~~
dougmwne
Every time I see people talking about the apple card, I have a bit of a
double-take. The card was free right? It's not a luxury good, right? It lives
in your wallet 99.9% of the time, right?

Also, it blows my mind that it doesn't support contactless. First American
banks were behind by a decade on chip and pin, now they can't get on board
with this either and it's holding back the adoption of contactless credit card
POS readers in the USA which is also holding back Apple Pay. Weird choice.

~~~
MBCook
Of course it doesn’t support contactless. Apple wants you to use Apple Pay for
contactless, not the physical card.

Edit: in a comment much lower down someone mentioned that the fact the card is
made out of titanium may have made contactless hard/impossible. That had not
occurred to me.

~~~
beefalo
My chase sapphire card is metal and has contactless payment

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
It’s a metal core sandwiched with layers of plastic on the front and back.
Mine is starting to peel.

------
nickthegreek
I'm gonna be honest. I got the card for Form as I don't really use credit
cards but always like to have one in case of an emergency. I was not
disappointed. It is a beautiful card and has turned heads of every cashier
have I handed it to. Getting the daily cash back notifications was genius on
their part. I wouldn't be surprised if I use the card more than I thought I
would solely because of the form.

I also purchased a cheap plastic sleeve to keep it in to keep it looking good.

~~~
outworlder
> I'm gonna be honest. I got the card for Form as I don't really use credit
> cards

I'd say you should always use credit cards, except when it is not possible to
use them. Just don't use the _credit_ part. That way you get points and
whatever features your card has (purchase protection, price matching, etc).

~~~
chrisseaton
> Just don't use the _credit_ part.

How do you not use the credit part?

~~~
jccooper
Pay in full every month.

~~~
chrisseaton
You’re still using the credit until the end of the month though?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Yes you are, but if you pay in full every month then you don't incur any
interest charges. It's a free loan from the credit card company to you.

In the past, people who paid in full every month were called "deadbeats" by
the card issuers because they were far less profitable than those who carried
a balance.

~~~
chrisseaton
The top tier of cards, like AmEx, are usually (not always) charge cards, so
they don't structure their business off interest, instead they go for
throughput and earn off merchant charges.

------
outworlder
> That's pretty ridiculous, because that rules out probably 90% of the valid
> use cases for a credit card... and other plastic credit cards don't have
> this issue.

But other cards DO have this issue. They look like crap after a while.

~~~
nilkn
For anyone looking for a metal card with fewer physical disadvantages than the
Apple Card, you might consider an Amex Platinum. The card is very pretty, and
mine has stayed in good condition after extended (and ordinary) usage. Of
course, the Platinum card comes with a very high annual fee. It’s awesome if
you travel a lot. If you don’t, you’ll struggle to make up for the fee. Beyond
that, Amex customer support for me at least has been stellar, and their apps
are quite good as well.

~~~
jasongill
FYI you can call Amex and ask them to waive or refund the fee. As long as you
are a regular user of the card, they will do it in a heartbeat.

~~~
js2
No way they are waiving $550. But I’ll try with the Platinum Schwab I just got
in order to cash out 200K points. They’ve never waived my gold card when I’ve
tried and I’ve had that card over a decade.

I’m done with AmEx after this because I just don’t use the points anymore.

I find the Chase Sapphire to be my most attractive card. I’m canceling that
one too though. 2% cash back is where’re it’s at for me from now on.

I got the Apple Card solely for Apple purchases and gas pumps and sketchy web
sites. I don’t use gas pumps or sketchy web sites all that often but I’m
convinced I’ve been skimmed twice on pumps and it will be nice to have a new
number at the tap of a button in the Wallet app.

I actually don’t find the Apple Card very attractive, and don’t like how heavy
it is. BTW, you don’t get a physical card by default. I think Apple clearly
wants to steer folks to Apple Pay so I have no idea why they put all this
effort into the physical card.

~~~
jasongill
I've been an Amex cardholder for 19 years and never paid an annual fee. They
waive it every time, both for business and personal cards. If you aren't an
active user of the card then I could see them pushing back but I've never had
any issue at all - it's a 5 minute call for me.

------
taylorlapeyre
For what it’s worth, I’ve been using the Apple Card pretty much exclusively
for about a month and a half (in a leather wallet, and I only wear jeans), and
it’s been nothing but enjoyable.

~~~
saagarjha
Same. No discoloration or anything of that sort here.

~~~
ceejayoz
My Simple card got quite a bit of discoloration from my leather wallet. I'd
expect the same to eventually happen with the Apple Card.

That said, my wallet's been accidentally through the wash enough times to lose
a lot of the dye in the leather. Maybe it'll be fine!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, Apple expects you to use Apple Pay for the vast majority of your
transactions. The physical card is a last resort, it's allowed to be more form
than function as eventually, you'll only want it for the former.

------
diveanon
I applaud apple for taking full advantage of their user base.

Millions of people addicted to the vanity of their products that leap at the
next opportunity to differentiate themselves from the unwashed masses.

The truly hilarious part is that this newest "product" is just a mechanism to
further indebt yourself to the largest corporation on the planet.

Bravo Apple, glad I own your stock.

~~~
floatingatoll
See also upthread where twenty comments are dedicated to discussing cards that
aren’t white and which issuers will give them and how cool they look and how
proud one person is of their gold signature on black card especially.

------
dqpb
> _I also believe the physical titanium Apple Card is a marvel of engineering_

Three SpaceX rockets landing vertically in unison is a marvel of engineering.

This is a metal credit card.

~~~
geerlingguy
Have you held and inspected one? The thing is pretty ridiculous in its
tolerances. It's not on the same scale as a modern rocket, but I'm willing to
bet the microscopic tolerances and knowledge of metallurgy / material science
(titanium alloys) is on a similar plane.

~~~
moftz
If its like every other metal credit card, it's a stamped piece of metal that
comes from sheet stock. Then they glue the metal front onto a plastic backing
that has the magstripe.

~~~
Bud
It's not like the others. Which you'd know if you had checked one out before
posting.

------
chrisseldo
Has anyone else just ignored the recommendations from Apple in how to store
the card?

I keep it in my wallet like any other card and haven't noticed any
scrapes/marks on the card or issues swiping.

~~~
sosborn
Vast majority of the outrage is from people who would never consider getting
an Apple credit card to begin with. They just look for any reason to turn
their nose up at Apple. In this case, it a CYA support document.

------
xenihn
I love my Apple card. The noise it makes when dropped onto a desk or table
hasn't gotten old yet. It's actually kind of ridiculous how loud it is. I
don't plan on using it for anything but app store purchases, and maybe a new
MBP next year.

------
astura
Of course, the credit card market in the US is so competitive that they are
competing hard on even the look of the cards - anything to stand out and get
attention. This has been going on for a while, less function for more glitz.
Metal cards have been becoming more and more prevalent despite being
functionality worse than plastic cards in almost every way[1].

The Apple card is just taking it to the inevitable extreme.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/churning/comments/4zwpvt/psa_your_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/churning/comments/4zwpvt/psa_your_fancy_metal_credit_card_wont_get_you_out/)

------
MBCook
I continue to be surprised that no one seems to be discussing the fact the
card is rotated 180° from normal. The EMV chip is in the right and the mag
stripe is on the bottom.

An odd decision. I’d love to know the reason behind it.

~~~
ranie93
Maybe so that the Apple logo remains visible during the transaction

~~~
Scrantonicity
but they could have just as easily put the logo and the user's name on the
right and the chip on the left

~~~
xvector
Most people read left-to-right and expect text to start in the top left. It
would look absurd if the name was on the right.

------
Traster
A metal credit card is a status symbol, for people who can't afford an actual
status symbol like a Coutts card. Complaining about it's lack of practicality
is like complaining that your Ferrari doesn't handle well in your local multi-
story car park. Of course it doesn't, because you've bought the Ferrari to
drive through town and have people stare.

The function _is_ the form. Let's lay aside the physical design, the Apple
card has inferior benefits to most comparable cards and the notification
features that Apple seems to think it's pioneering have been available from
plenty of other banks for years. I already have my cards in my Apple wallet, I
already have an App that tells me exactly what I've spent and when, I even
have an App that aggregates all my spending and tells me my budget. As for
privacy, it's still a Goldman Sachs mastercard, your spending history is going
straight through them and pretending that your spending is private is simply a
lie. In fact it's pretty astonishing that Apple is using the Facebook lie of
"We don't sell your data" \- no you don't sell our data, you sell access to
the profiles you create about our habits.

Anyway, this turned into a bit of a rant, but seriously, status symbols don't
compete on practicality, they compete on status.

------
Udik
> The card feels great in your hand. It has a beautiful white finish. The
> letter and logo detail is impeccable. The way the magstripe seamlessly
> integrates into the titanium structure of the card is beautiful, and
> probably required some extremely precise machining.

Do you realize that this is pure American Psycho material? In fact the whole
paragraph seems almost lifted from this scene:

[https://youtu.be/aZVkW9p-cCU](https://youtu.be/aZVkW9p-cCU)

------
raverbashing
> With any modern iPhone, the Apple Card acts as a perfect RF block for Qi
> wireless charging (which operates in the 80+ kHz range).

> This means, if you are like me, and store your credit card in an iPhone
> case, say goodbye to the ability to charge wirelessly.

Yeah you really shouldn't be doing this with plastic cards as well... Really
really shouldn't

~~~
shadowoflight
I completely stopped taking the article seriously in any way at this point. Qi
+ credit cards sounds like a great way to have a wallet full of useless pieces
of demagnetized plastic.

------
geophile
Isn't that true of nearly all Apple hardware products now?

~~~
sathomasga
Yep.

The Apple MacBook keyboard is a case of form over function. The Apple TV
remote is a case of form over function. Every mouse Apple has released is a
case of form over function. ...

~~~
anchpop
I actually like the apple tv remote, why is it form over function?

~~~
geophile
Too small, so it keeps falling between sofa cushions.

Ambiguous orientation (in the dark).

Too easy to press buttons unintentionally.

------
java_script
Stuff like this is why I’m holding out for the Apple Card Pro.

------
posterboy
Note that "form over function" couldn't be a worse translation of what must
have originally been "Form über Funktion".

1\. Form is supposed to deliver function. Useless forms are eschewed by the
Bauhaus architects of thought.

2\. _über_ in some cases is connotated as _through, by, per, via, with_ , eg.
"financed through a loan" (über einen Kredit).

3\. If one might authoritatively opine that "over" implies a hierarchic
priority, this would pervert the idea to a degree.

In sum, I'm not sure what people think of the proverb or what was originally
meant. Ironically, the form and function of the phrase are in Bauhaus style.

------
amaccuish
I wonder if when released in the UK/Europe it will have a magstripe. I don't
think I've ever had to swipe my card/sign except outside of Europe.

As an aside I love how I can disable the magstripe on my TransferWise card.

------
myrandomcomment
So I have one. It is quite nice to hold and is well made, however because I
cannot really carry it in my wallet or pocket, it stays in the desk drawer. I
also have the Amex Platinum which is also metal. No issues on carrying that
one. Here is a look at for those that care:

[https://thepointsguy.com/2017/04/unboxing-platinum-metal-
car...](https://thepointsguy.com/2017/04/unboxing-platinum-metal-card/)

No relation to the site, just first good hit with details on the card itself,
however I still have not found out what kinda of metal it is.

~~~
beefalo
I have a chase sapphire card which is also metal. I have had to have it
replaced twice. Once because the chip reader part flaked off and another
because the magnetic strip stopped working

------
phinnaeus
One thing I haven't seen discussed much is the change from the original
marketing materials which described the user's name as being engraved on the
card, rather than printed.

Ultimately I think complaints about the physical card are sort of silly. To be
honest, I'm a little surprised Apple included one at all, since the point is
to drive businesses in the US to supporting contact-less payments. Of course
once they decided to include a physical card, it wasn't going to be a basic
plastic card.

~~~
iguy
> point is to drive businesses in the US to supporting contact-less payments.

So the card does not support contactless payment by itself? Only magnetic
strip and chip? I hadn't realised this, but I guess might be difficult to do
in metal.

Is it too much to wonder whether making it out of metal is to distract from
this missing feature, because they'd prefer you to pay with the phone?

~~~
dwaite
They probably wanted to remove every single thing from the card that was
superfluous - leaving the name, chip, magstripe, Apple's logo along with the
bank and network logo (GS and MC).

Particularly, no numbers, signature, bank contact info, or NFC.

And yes, they get away with this by pushing wireless payment, number/CVV, and
contact onto the phone.

------
lallysingh
"The Apple Card has been raked through the coals over this support document
because it is not recommended for use near leather (the most common material
used in wallets) or denim (one of the most common outerwear materials). Nor is
it recommended to be touching any other credit cards. Nor is it recommended to
be in a pocket or bag containing loose change, keys, or any other kind of
potentially-abrasive items."

It's the Happy Fun Ball of cards. I'm honestly impressed.

------
LaMarseillaise
I received the physical Apple Card a few weeks ago, and used it for the first
time today (I have used Apple Pay dozens of times).

Something I noticed immediately when I started carrying it is that it seems to
block the signal from my office door key, and I must separate them to open the
door.

Two scuff marks have appeared on the magnetic strip, but otherwise there are
no cosmetic issues like others have mentioned. Overall, I like it.

------
Ice_cream_suit
It could potentially be used as a cutting tool or a knife by terrorists.

Perhaps it should be banned on flights for the paranoid.

------
proc0
I wouldn't be surprised if 'form over function' is one of the company's
mission statements.

------
kcbanner
I hope the part about "pesky retailers" not accepting contactless payment
methods was sarcasm.

~~~
amiantos
At H&M this past weekend in Southern California they wouldn't allow
contactless (Apple Pay) for payments over $100. It's arbitrary, annoying, and
customer-hostile.

~~~
Marsymars
In places where chip & PIN is ubiquitous, the idea is that if your credit card
is stolen, your card can't be maxed out without your PIN for verification.
AFAIK the limits don't distinguish between contactless credit cards and
Apple/Google Pay - maybe they should, since the latter typically does require
some kind of authentication.

------
Romanulus
Let's see Paul Allen's card.

~~~
sxates
Oh my god - it even has a watermark

------
the_watcher
So, a v1 Apple product? All jokes aside, to me, Apple tends to release
beautiful products from the beginning that often lack the killer functionality
that drives mass adoption, but has a reasonably good track record of catching
up on that in subsequent releases.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Apple Card 2.0 Pro - available in denim, leather, or diamond-coated black
ceramic with turtleneck print.

------
amiantos
You're not supposed to _use_ the physical Apple Card. It's not just that the
card is unusual or somehow hard to use, the whole service is designed to
reinforce the fact that the card is a "worst case scenario" for paying: You
get only 1% cash back when you use the physical card, but you get 2% cash back
when you use the virtual card in Apple Pay. You're (not-so-)literally losing
money when you use it!

The card is supposed to be a conversation piece, not your primary form of
payment. Because metal cards have previously been the privilege of the upper
classes, Apple's continuing its trend of trying to sell "affordable luxury" by
offering this card to basically everyone. It's a promotional tool to get
people to sign up for the card, and then start to use Apple Pay more. It's
100% form, and it was _meant_ to be form, this article is kind of missing the
point.

------
conqrr
Meh it's perfectly designed. They want you to stop using a wallet. The
ultimate goal of the physical card is to kill the wallet, other cards and
eventually itself to be replaced by just the phone.

------
amaccuish
I find it especially ironic given that Steve Jobs was so fond of jeans.

------
yellow_postit
The blocking wireless charging when using a card case has been a pain with all
the new metal cards. I wish Chase and others would offer an option for "plain"
plastic.

~~~
dave5104
Dumb question, as I've never used wireless charging before: why can't you just
flip the phone over so it's sitting screen down when you have the metal card
in a pouch on the back? Will it not charge in that position?

~~~
Marsymars
It won't, the charging coils are on the back of the phone, and there's both
too much metal and too much distance between the coils and the front of the
phone. In some phones with removable backs, the Qi charging coils were
actually on the removable back part. (e.g. Lumia 950)

------
BooneJS
I too struggle to get the card out of my thin folder. I had to remove a few
seldom-used cards because I couldn’t get the card out.

------
nkkollaw
Pretty much like most of the products they've been coming out with lately.

With Hive gone things will go back to normal. Obviously he lost it.

------
ksaj
Two decades ago I used to bling out with Versace and other labels on items
that were guaranteed to only last one season. I gave that up back then. I'm
not about to start doing it with "gift cards" now. Trendy is such a wasteful
way to live.

If you need to throw money away for status, I can think of far more beneficial
ways to do it than a poorly designed payment card that scratches and stains
too easily.

~~~
comex
Like most credit cards, the Apple Card is free.

Of course, the merchant pays a fee when you use it, and you get some of that
back in the form of rewards, so you have to compare how the Apple Card’s
reward scheme stacks up against other cards. I’m not an expert, but from what
I’ve heard it’s at least decent.

So there’s really no money being thrown away here.

~~~
kamyarg
> the merchant pays a fee when you use it

You do know that they increase the default price to compensate for the
commission they pay to the banks right?

Ultimately the result is:

\- the bank mostly is unaffected because it gets the point it gives you from
the merchant

\- Merchant increase the price that to compensate for the commission

\- you are not affected because whatever you get as points you pay back with
the increase in price

\- whoever pays cash is paying 3% more which goes mostly to the merchant

------
muddi900
I have an Amex Platinum and it does have some of the same issues as the Apple
Card. It's the metal.

------
robertoandred
What functionality has been impacted?

------
sprafa
Why not launch a plastic card and have this as an option

~~~
FDSGSG
Is there any demand for plastic cards beyond this one guy whose phone case
doesn't work with them?

------
ryanlol
>and other plastic credit cards don't have this issue

Yes they do.

E: Are plastic credit cards really not susceptible to wear or discoloration?
Doesn’t match my experience.

------
threeseed
Not the most insightful article around.

It seemed to be mostly about his inability to use the card in his particular
sleeve.

------
wilg
TL;DR It's metal, like many cards, which bothers the author.

~~~
etchalon
I read the article, interested in real examination of the usability issues
with the credit card.

What I found was someone who doesn't like metal cards, and didn't realize they
would be a problem before signing up for one.

------
egdod
Did they really not chamfer the card? A metal 90 degree angle like that can
cut skin like a knife. Any machinist would know that you have to break those
edges.

------
riffraff
So... An apple product?

------
fortran77
You can sharpen the edge of the Apple Card into a pretty good knife. I think
they should ban Apple Cards from airplanes in addition to (some) Macbook Pros.

~~~
fnord77
until your post I didn't know this card was made out of metal.

